# Best Anti Virus and Firewall help plz



## fireblade77 (Jun 27, 2012)

hi guys ive been using norton internet security for years now and have had no problems that i know of. its no problem to install and doesnt cause any problems with my games i play.
i hear people saying bad things about it and how it uses so much of ur pc's power but i have  a powerful pc and i dont notice any problems.
i need a new one in 21 days so should i buy same again or should i go for something different like Kaspersky. i dont mind paying for it i believe in u get what u pay for but ive also read to many problems with some free av software with gaming and so on so i would like to stay away from those.
please could people let me know of good ones that i could buy not just people who hate norton .
if u have a good reason why i should not buy norton maybe u could explain it so i can see if i get same problem but didnt notice it and tell me what u use now and if its better.
i am running windows 7 64bit through BT Home hub version 3. i dont want to have to set up everything myself i just wanna put a disc in and install and it does it all for me 
thx for ur help.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 27, 2012)

its good as long as you stay it up date
norton is good but now i switch to local antivirus

what about comodo firewall
http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

Norton 2012 is pretty good. HOWEVER i like kaspersky more.

theres a lot more options in the settings that you can turn on and off, but its only hard to configure if you want it to be.

install it, turn some settings like 'gaming profile' on so it doesnt scan or update while you are running something full screen and leave it at that.

you could go into much more detail though as kaspersky has many advanced options and settings.

I quite like how complicated it seems compared to Norton which is more user friendly and straightforward.

Ive had to fix laptops that were overrun with viruses, trojans and other malware that were using norton, but never had to deal with a kaspersky one.


----------



## fireblade77 (Jun 27, 2012)

i might have to give Kaspersky a try. i like the option of not letting it do any updates when in gaming but then for all i know norton might have this option 
anyone have any bad problems with Kaspersky and battlefield 3 or cod games ?(forget about cod games i dont play them since battlefield 3 )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

Norton does have something like that but its called 'quiet mode' you rightclick norton in your notification area and there should be an option to enable it. Im not sure if it does it automatically like Kaspersky does once its enabled though.

I play BF3 quite a lot and have no problems with it. even with with CoD games, though the last cod i owned was MW2 and i didnt really paly it longer then 2hrs.

the only time i had an issue with Kaspersky with battlefield was BF2. Kaspersky was blocking BF2 from loading for some reason but i think thats been fixed.... otherwise just add programs to the ignorelist and it fixes the problem.

apart from that, never had any issues and ive been using Kasperky since 2005


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are going to pay for a anti virus then kaspersky would be my pick but if you want firewall protection then I would recommend either a good router with firewall options or a stand alone firewall.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 27, 2012)

I've never had issues with AVG Free, but if you want a paid solution, Kaspersky is a pretty good option. Nothing substitutes smart browsing and downloading though. A careful user shouldn't need anti-virus imho, but it's more safe to have one than not to.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 27, 2012)

i personally use bitdefender, though kaspersky is good  - that being said you have a free option in microsoft security essentials, which works well - and windows has a built in firewall even if it's a little clunky. just fyi.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

I use MSE + Malwarebytes.

I don't use torrents or visit porn sites.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 27, 2012)

well i use malwarebytes and DO visit porn sites, so there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

digibucc said:


> well i use malwarebytes and DO visit porn sites, so there



the full version or the locked down trial one?? malwarebytes isnt a firewall just so you know. It is a handy tool though


----------



## digibucc (Jun 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the full version or the locked down trial one?? malwarebytes isnt a firewall just so you know. It is a handy tool though



full version - where did i suggest that it was a firewall?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the full version or the locked down trial one?? malwarebytes isnt a firewall just so you know. It is a handy tool though



full version - where did i suggest that it was a firewall? I bought it... i would hope most people don't go buying software without even knowing what it is


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the full version or the locked down trial one?? malwarebytes isnt a firewall just so you know. It is a handy tool though



No but MSE + Malwarebyes (Free version) is the best of both worlds.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

I was just making sure as this thread is about firewall/AV software.

do you use the realtime protection module in malwarebytes in conjuction with your security suite??

Kaspersky doesnt recommend that you do but there have been no known conflicts with it.

the idea is like running 2 different AV suites on your PC - one of them isnt gonna like it, apart from the extra resource usage.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was just making sure as this thread is about firewall/AV software.
> 
> do you use the realtime protection module in malwarebytes in conjuction with your security suite??
> 
> ...



I don't. I use MSE for my real time and malwarebytes as a passive scanner I run at my discretion. Believe it or not this is what Microsoft recommends. A single scanner paid or not will NEVER pick up everything. This is why you must always use at least two. However only ONE real time.

Also......back up your stuff people.


----------



## fasteddy2020 (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are really unsure you should trial different ones to see which works for your setup best.  I have used Norton, GData, Kaspersky, Webroot Security Essentials, Outpost, Bitdefender, Avira, Avast, Vipre, PC Tools, AVG, F-Secure, Online Armor ++, Comodo, Emisoft, MSE and a few others .  A layered approach tends to be the best but none are 100% effective 100% of the time.  Having more than one realtime scanner active at a time can make you more susceptible to viruses and cause crashes.  There is generally no "best" antivirus just what works for you and your setup.  If Norton works, keep using it, but look around for deals because if you renew through Norton they will charge you more than full price.  Currently I use Avast IS and tend to recommend the free version to friends and family because it is highly configurable.  That being said the best antivirus is between your ears.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2012)

I use Kaspersky, and because I do online banking with Barclays, I get the full version of KIS free.

http://www.barclays.co.uk/Helpsupport/Freeinternetsecuritysoftware/P1242557966961







The only time I have to disable it is when I'm watching people's livestreams on twitch.tv. Tip - if you get freezes while watching livestreams, disable AV until about 20 seconds into the stream.

OP, make sure you go into Services and disable Windows Defender after you install any AV, it makes me cry the amount of times I see it enabled with other AV's running.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 27, 2012)

MSE and Windows Firewall.

Just because it is not payware, it does not mean it will not protect your PC from infections as good.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been using Kaspersky per a recommendation I got on these forums years ago. It has yet to let me down..


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2012)

MSE + Malwarebytes.

All you need unless you are a porn freak!


----------



## fireblade77 (Jun 28, 2012)

thx guys ive got some idea now and yes i know about not buying nortons through them cos they charge too much but i always find in pc world of all places when its on offer for about £25 for upto 3 pc's so me and 2 other friends always pay and bring the cost down even more 
but right now its alot more money for the 1st time so i think i will go with Kaspersky and if it turns out to be crap or give me problems i will just uninstall and buy norton again.
many thx guys 

Just found Kaspersky for upto 3 pc's for £12.99 so that will do 

ps 
YOU DONT LOOK AT PORN  what a waste of a perfectly good internet connection 
ah sorry ur a women


----------



## Jetster (Jun 28, 2012)

Free is MSE,  Kasperski if you want to pay and get it from Amazon I think last time i paid $20 for three license


----------



## patrico (Jun 28, 2012)

hiya Ive been using comodo internet security free, it has a firewall, real time protection, a sandbox and someother useful gadgets.

I would def. recommend trying it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2012)

Microsoft Security Essentials + Windows Firewall + hardware firewall in my NAT router

MSE and Windows Firewall are very lightweight and you'll never know they're there unless they need your attention.  In terms of firewalling, you can't beat hardware.


----------



## qubit (Jun 28, 2012)

I've used Kaspersky Internet Security for years and it's fantastic, so I recommend that.

Whatever you go for, don't go to the company's website, as you'll pay top dollar. Look at places like Amazon instead. KIS will cost you around £20 for three computers.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 28, 2012)

I run avast, malware bytes and peer guardian.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 28, 2012)

i use Kaspersky Internet Security and have been for years if u can do german or english only u can get it for almost free at computerbild.de ^^


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2012)

qubit said:


> KIS will cost you around £20 for three computers.



Or £11.99 occasionally from play.com


----------



## theeldest (Jun 28, 2012)

It's already been said but just to reiterate:

Microsoft Security Essentials is super underrated. It works very well, is light weight, and is free.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

trickson said:


> mse   malwarebytes



+1


----------



## jgunning (Jul 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials + Windows Firewall + hardware firewall in my NAT router
> 
> MSE and Windows Firewall are very lightweight and you'll never know they're there unless they need your attention.  In terms of firewalling, you can't beat hardware.



AGREE AGREE AGREE!MSE is extremely lightweight and not resource hungry at all. 
And for a firewall, use your router, if not - HARDWARE it up!


----------



## Melvis (Jul 4, 2012)

Free ones can be just as good and some times better then paid ones. 

Here is the ones i personally use and recommend to many of my customers.

Free versions:

Avast Free antivirus is by far the best out there when it comes to free anti virus programs, i have used it for many yrs and its been just perfect. (it has a gaming mode )

Avira is another good one if you dont like Avast, i find it works better on a windows XP machine over Avast, ive seen avast screw up a few computers once it was updated to Version 7.

Comodo Free Firewall is the best firewall i have used and i have used it for a good 7yrs, its been great, ive tried many other freebees but in the end i still come back to Comodo, works good on any system, XP/Vista/7. The anti virus that comodo also has is good but i have found it to stuff up the odd Vista based system, but over all its pretty good. (also has a gaming mode)

Payed versions:

Kaspersky is the best i think, it can be a bit heavy and the updates are as slow as fuck, but when it comes to protection its the best ive found so far. Download and try the trial for 30 days and see what ya think?

Bit defender ive seen (havent personally used it) is also another one that is very good from what i have read and seen.

Free bees not to use: 

AVG is a pile of crap, over and over again ive seen it not protect, stuff up PC's and slows down a PC greatly and well just be a pain in the ass, i wouldn't recommend it. 

Microsoft Security Essentials lots of people think its good ive seen it on many many computers here ( the old computer guy that used to run a business here installed it on everyone's system) and i have found it to be no good, all of the computers that i have used with it on are just completely infected by viruses and in many cases have been disabled by a virus and there fore doesn't protect at all and lets a flow of viruses to come in. I wouldn't use it.

Payed ones i wouldn't use:

Norton is all talk no protection, countless machines ive worked on have stuffed up and wont work all because of Norton, it doesn't protect that well even Avast free beats the shit out of it. I will give it one good thing its no where near as resource hungry as it once was its ok NOW, but overall its not great at all and i wouldn't recommend it either.

Mcfee is "ok" but once again it doesn't seem to protect very well, i haven't had to deal with it to much around here but it doesn't do a great job, but honestly i think its better then Norton lol

Trend Micro seems to protect pretty good but it will make your computer 5yrs older, it just bogs down and slows up computers realy bad, all it does is read the HDD 24/7, i wouldn't use it, no good for a gamer.



Other programs i personally use to find viruses or malware is Malwarebytes and Hitman Pro, both you just run when you think there is a problem and these find alot of viruses and malware, there excellent, Hitman Pro is the best, dont have to install just click and run it even from a thumb drive, its brilliant.

Thats a quick run down of what i have found over the yrs working with many many computers with different issues not just viruses so i hope that will give you a better idea what to use and what to stay away from.


----------

